# Getting married in 4 days and I have laryngitis :(



## junemomma09

I've had it since yesterday! Been drinking hot green tea with honey and eating soup. I'm terrified I won't be able to say my vows :(


----------



## Erinsmummy

Oh no:( Do you feel ok in yourself at least? Just keep resting and hopefully a few days of rest will sort you out!x


----------



## apaton

Oh noo can the doc not give you sone antibiotics to help you along xx


----------

